# Trenbolone, a practical application~Updated



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2011)

*Trenbolone, a practical application* _by heavyiron_

Trenbolone Acetate may be used for cutting, bulking or re-comping. This steroid is very versatile. But out of the three, Trenbolone seems best suited for re-comping. Body re-composition is when you lose body fat and gain muscle mass. It's not just cutting fat but cutting fat AND adding muscle. If you have been bodybuilding for any period of time you understand how difficult this can be. In fact, re-comping becomes harder and harder the longer you body build. Eventually you hit a wall. This is when we may add Trenbolone to keep gains rolling. 

*History*

Trenbolone is available in a variety of esters that prolong the release time of this hormone. In 1967 Trenbolone was well studied attached to the long acting undecanoate ester. This ester is similar in action to the French Parabolan brand, also called Hexabolan due to the hexahydrobenzylcarbonate ester. Parabolan was sold for human consumption by Negma Laboratories therefore Trenbolone was a legitimate medicine approved for human use at one time. Trenbolone Acetate was the ester of choice used in the early 1970's in veterinary medicine. Trenbolone Acetate was marketed at this time in England under the brand name Finajet and as Finaject in France. Trenbolone acetate in the form of Finaplix pellets has been widely used all over the world to add weight and improve feed efficiency in cattle. 

*Cycling for men*

Setting up a cycle with Trenbolone depends on many things such as goals, experience level, side effects experienced and threshold for risk. I personally have found that Trenbolone stacked in a specific dose with Testosterone and timed properly can illicit terrific results on a re-comp while minimizing side effects. The following are some sample cycles using Trenbolone Acetate on a re-comp.

 
**This cycle is for newer users of Trenbolone Acetate**

Week 1-8 500mg Testosterone C or E
Week 9-12 750mg Testosterone / 350mg Tren Ace 
Week 13 350mg Tren Ace

Tren Ace (100mg eod) is added at week 9 just about the time gains begin to diminish in a standard cycle. This timing is critical to "push" gains so do not alter the timing. The Tren Ace is ran for a short but effective 5 weeks. This will give a first time user some experience with the compound to assess side effects. Running the Tren the 13th week will keep gains rolling while the Testosterone E or C ester is clearing. Testosterone Propionate may be run throughout as well.

**This cycle is for experienced users going into a 16 week prep**

Week 1-6 500mg Test E 
Week 7 750mg TE 
Week 8 1 gram TE 
Week 9 1 gram TE / 350mg Tren Ace 
Week 10 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 11 1,250mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 12 1,500mg TE / 350mg Tren Ace
Week 13 525mg Tren Ace / 525mg Test Prop
Week 14 525mg Tren Ace / 525mg Test Prop / 100mg Winstrol tabs daily
Week 15 525mg Tren Ace / 100mg Winstrol tabs daily
Week 16 100mg Winstrol tabs daily

Tren Ace (100mg eod) is added at week 9 just about the time gains begin to diminish in a standard cycle. This timing is critical to "push" gains so do not alter the timing. Notice the Tren and Test Prop extend 2 weeks past the higher dose of Testosterone. This is purposeful to keep gains rolling while the higher dose T Enanthate is clearing. Basically gains should continue through week 14 with this setup.

*Ancillaries and post cycle therapy*

 Cabergoline will lower prolactin and using an aromatase inhibitor alongside it will control E2 from the Testosterone during the cycle. I personally prefer Pramipexole over Cabergoline since Pramipexole has the ability to raise GH and still works well to lower prolactin.

I would run HCG at least the last 3-4 weeks on cycle and while the meds are clearing. Clomid is a great recovery drug at 50-100mg daily for 4-6 weeks for PCT. Some guys need an AI after the Clomid but only labs can confirm this. If the individual is on hormone replacement therapy that therapy may be resumed immediately post cycle rather than using the above PCT.


*Ladies and Trenbolone*

 Trenbolone is virilizing in women so extreme caution must be used when administering Trenbolone to females. Virilization in a woman can manifest as clitoral enlargement, increased muscle strength, acne, hirsutism, frontal hair thinning, deepening of the voice, and menstrual disruption. Depending on the female's threshold for risk, 30mg of Trenbolone Acetate weekly is where I would advise a lady to start. (10mg mon, wed, fri.) More adventuresome females may take 90mg Tren Ace weekly but I would not advise that on a first run. I recommend an insulin syringe to get very accurate dosing and lower the risk of scar tissue.


*Trenbolone for androgen replacement in men*

In January 2011 Trenbolone Enanthate was studied as a possible alternative for Testosterone replacement therapy in the hopes that Trenbolone would not increase prostrate mass or cause adverse hemoglobin elevations and that it would prevent bone and muscle loss. The following is a direct quote from the abstract.

_"In summary, low-dose administration of the non-5α-reducible androgen TREN maintains prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of shams while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat accumulation. Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over supraphysiological testosterone and supports the need for future preclinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for androgen replacement therapy."_

 
Trenbolone Acetate is a steroid I have had a love hate relationship  with. I love Tren's powerful positive effects but hate the equally  powerful side effects. Over the years I have experimented with various  methods of using Trenbolone to its full advantage but at the same time  minimizing the side effects. The side effects that users report range  from increased aggression, insomnia, profuse sweating, "Tren cough" and  reduced libido as well as a host of other sides that are common with androgen's. 

Trenbolone is quite powerful especially when used in certain ways. In  fact, Trenbolone is 3-5 times more anabolic and androgenic than  Testosterone. Trenbolone binds to androgen receptors (ARs) with  approximately three times the affinity of testosterone and has been  shown to augment skeletal muscle mass and bone growth and reduce  adiposity! Tren is one potent weapon in the bodybuilder?s arsenal.  Therefore, trying to figure out a way to maximize Trenbolones amazing  potential while minimizing its side effects has been a pursuit of mine.  Obviously, reducing the dosage is a way to reduce side effects since  many times side effects are dose dependent. Some users report that small, every day injections reduce side effects and this can easily be done with an insulin syringe in a lean muscle group. Stacking with complimentary  steroids such as Testosterone maximizes Trenbolones potential and also  reduces side effects such as loss of libido. I'm convinced there's  almost no other traditional injectable stack that's as potent and  versatile as Testosterone and Trenbolone. It's a simple stack with  enormous potential to harden muscle, promote fat loss and add raw  strength. Since Trenbolone is so anabolic it's a great muscle builder as  well. I prefer dosing Testosterone _at least_ two times higher  than the Trenbolone dose. First time users of Trenbolone may start as  low as 200mg Tren weekly and see its effects. More adventuresome users  may double that dosage to 400mg Tren weekly.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2011 Apr;300(4):E650-60. Epub 2011 Jan 25.

*17{beta}-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone) exhibits  tissue selective anabolic activity: effects on muscle, bone, adiposity,  hemoglobin, and prostate.*

Yarrow JF, Conover CF, McCoy SC, Lipinska JA, Santillana CA, Hance JM,  Cannady DF, Vanpelt TD, Sanchez J, Conrad BP, Pingel JE, Wronski TJ,  Borst SE.

VA Medical Center, Research - 151, 1601 SW Archer Rd., Gainesville, FL 32608-1197. jfyarrow@ufl.edu.
*
Abstract*

Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) now under development can  protect against muscle and bone loss without causing prostate growth or  polycythemia. 17β-Hydroxyestra-4,9,11-trien-3-one (trenbolone), a  potent testosterone analog, may have SARM-like actions because, unlike  testosterone, trenbolone does not undergo tissue-specific 5α-reduction  to form more potent androgens. We tested the hypothesis that  trenbolone-enanthate (TREN) might prevent orchiectomy-induced losses in  muscle and bone and visceral fat accumulation without increasing  prostate mass or resulting in adverse hemoglobin elevations. Male F344  rats aged 3 mo underwent orchiectomy or remained intact and were  administered graded doses of TREN, supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate, or vehicle for 29 days. In both intact and  orchiectomized animals, all TREN doses and supraphysiological  testosterone-enanthate augmented androgen-sensitive levator  ani/bulbocavernosus muscle mass by 35-40% above shams (P ≤ 0.001) and  produced a dose-dependent partial protection against orchiectomy-induced  total and trabecular bone mineral density losses (P < 0.05) and  visceral fat accumulation (P < 0.05). The lowest doses of TREN  successfully maintained prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations at  sham levels in both intact and orchiectomized animals, whereas  supraphysiological testosterone-enanthate and high-dose TREN elevated  prostate mass by 84 and 68%, respectively (P < 0.01). In summary,  low-dose administration of the non-5α-reducible androgen TREN maintains  prostate mass and hemoglobin concentrations near the level of shams  while producing potent myotrophic actions in skeletal muscle and partial  protection against orchiectomy-induced bone loss and visceral fat  accumulation. *Our findings indicate that TREN has advantages over  supraphysiological testosterone and supports the need for future  preclinical studies examining the viability of TREN as an option for  androgen replacement therapy.
*
PMID: 21266670 [PubMed - in process]


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 31, 2011)

nice heavy

great write up


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

That is a good read.


----------



## maxwkw (Aug 31, 2011)

I also have a love hate relationship with tren.

Even at 350mg/week I have a really hard time sleeping and just a general fluish feeling.

Although I have never used anything that gets me as lean as quickly as tren. 

I think the androgen replacement with tren is really interesting. Has anybody here tried it?

I could imagine that 50-100mg/week would probably be enough to get some positive benefit from long term use.

(I'm always interested in non-traditional hrt though)


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 31, 2011)

250mg if test and 200mg tren e was wonderful!  Almost no sides and sweet ass gains. Great cruise. Will be doing it again.  

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 31, 2011)

it says to run 2x as much test as tren.  right now im running test/tren/mast each at 350mg a week.  is it ok if i keep the test at 350 or does it really need to be increased?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2011)

This is great thread.

some of Trenabolic AP gear pic...no fina breathing problem happen with  AP!


----------



## renohawj (Aug 31, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> 250mg if test and 200mg tren e was wonderful! Almost no sides and sweet ass gains. Great cruise. Will be doing it again.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


 
What sides or how bad was your experience with 200mg of tren e a week?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

maxwkw said:


> I also have a love hate relationship with tren.
> 
> Even at 350mg/week I have a really hard time sleeping and just a general fluish feeling.
> 
> ...


Yes, the information is very preliminary but quite interesting on the concept of using Trenbolone as an androgen replacement. I imagine a low Test and low Tren dose would be ideal rather than Trenbolone by itself though.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> it says to run 2x as much test as tren.  right now im running test/tren/mast each at 350mg a week.  is it ok if i keep the test at 350 or does it really need to be increased?


Your doses are absolutely fine. I was just writing about my personal preferences when using Trenbolone brother.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 31, 2011)

hey heavy next time i do a cycle want to try test,tren havoc cycle....what do you think and how would you do it?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 31, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> it says to run 2x as much test as tren.  right now im running test/tren/mast each at 350mg a week.  is it ok if i keep the test at 350 or does it really need to be increased?



It is interesting to read this as in another thread there were some guys talking about running the tren almost double the test and seeing excellent results with the rational being you are saturating receptor with the more potent drug (tren instead of test).  Correct me if I read that wrong guys, I think it was posted last week.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hey heavy next time i do a cycle want to try test,tren havoc cycle....what do you think and how would you do it?


Its a decent stack but I would need to know more about your goals to advise.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Just tried tren for the first time. 50mg ED with 750 test E and 600 EQ threw it in around week 10 and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 31, 2011)

Great write up and pictures heavy, I will have it featured on the Blog very soon! thank you for your time and effort with this piece!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Its a decent stack but I would need to know more about your goals to advise.


 if you dont know me by now....


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> if you dont know me by now....


Do you have a goal date or length of cycle in mind? Is it a cut?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Do you have a goal date or length of cycle in mind? Is it a cut?


 i dont have anything in mind other than body fat decrease....whatever you suggest for length.....you said the cycle was decent how could it be better.....im not concerned with getting stronger anymore since my joints cant take it anyway....less fat.... look better....same old same old


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i dont have anything in mind other than body fat decrease....whatever you suggest for length.....you said the cycle was decent how could it be better.....im not concerned with getting stronger anymore since my joints cant take it anyway....less fat.... look better....same old same old


600mg Test weekly
300mg Tren weekly
Havoc as directed on the bottle the first part of the cycle


----------



## euroking (Aug 31, 2011)

Respect for your work heavy keep up the good work 

Its just sad another sponsor is using your thread to advertise his producst 

hope too see some more of these posts from you we need them 



heavyiron said:


> *Trenbolone, a practical application* _by heavyiron_
> 
> Trenbolone Acetate may be used for cutting, bulking or re-comping. This steroid is very versatile. But out of the three, Trenbolone seems best suited for re-comping. Body re-composition is when you lose body fat and gain muscle mass. It???s not just cutting fat but cutting fat AND adding muscle. If you have been bodybuilding for any period of time you understand how difficult this can be. In fact, re-comping becomes harder and harder the longer you body build. Eventually you hit a wall. This is when we may add Trenbolone to keep gains rolling.
> 
> ...


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

great information on the tren is that acetate or tren e


----------



## rjd (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank for doing this Heavy. How quickly does it take for Tren Ace kick in???


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2011)

euroking said:


> Respect for your work heavy keep up the good work
> 
> Its just sad another sponsor is using your thread to advertise his producst
> 
> hope too see some more of these posts from you we need them




EK you are right.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/128197-how-use-trenbolone-acetate-heavyiron.html


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

rjd said:


> Thank for doing this Heavy. How quickly does it take for Tren Ace kick in???


Blood androgen levels spike very rapidly with most injectable steroids so not sure what you mean.


----------



## delcapone (Aug 31, 2011)

I just made 40 mls of tren from finaplix its prolly a little under 100 mg.per ml. i did 1 ml in my delt only had a .22 ga. 3/4 in. pin. so thats what i used i was waiting for the mettalic tasting tren cough but nothing. Unusual? I noticed you had a 29 ga. 1/2 pin. Is that just for pecs, tris etc. or do you use that for delts too.? im not gonna hit myself 4 times a week with a .22 was gonna go with a .25 .can i use a .29 for delts?


----------



## pieguy (Aug 31, 2011)

As long as you're lean enough, yes.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Been slin pinning it for a few weeks in my delt. Works great


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

delcapone said:


> I just made 40 mls of tren from finaplix its prolly a little under 100 mg.per ml. i did 1 ml in my delt only had a .22 ga. 3/4 in. pin. so thats what i used i was waiting for the mettalic tasting tren cough but nothing. Unusual? I noticed you had a 29 ga. 1/2 pin. Is that just for pecs, tris etc. or do you use that for delts too.? im not gonna hit myself 4 times a week with a .22 was gonna go with a .25 .can i use a .29 for delts?


Yeah, I can hit delts, quads and pecs no problem with a 29g slin pin. Even if you are a bit fat just bury the pin and dimple in the site with the hub of the pin.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've recently had to drop tren because of hypertension.  But I'm planning on running it again w an ace inhibitor.
An interesting thing that I noticed is that my libido was off the charts.  I was a sexual predator chasing my wife around.  I keep hearing about decreased libido w tren though, anyone else experience this?  I've ran test and mast and never really noticed an increase in libido either.


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had almost no sides at 200mg a week. So they were not bad. I did not get lab work though so I don't know if it impacted lipids much or not


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I've recently had to drop tren because of hypertension.  But I'm planning on running it again w an ace inhibitor.
> An interesting thing that I noticed is that my libido was off the charts.  I was a sexual predator chasing my wife around.  I keep hearing about decreased libido w tren though, anyone else experience this?  I've ran test and mast and never really noticed an increase in libido either.


I use Advanced Cycle Support for BP and organ health. CQ-10 (one of the ingredients) has been proven in studies to lower BP quite a bit and it's a very heart healthy anti oxidant.

Tren also raises my libido.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I use Advanced Cycle Support for BP and organ health. CQ-10 (one of the ingredients) has been proven in studies to lower BP quite a bit and it's a very heart healthy anti oxidant.
> 
> Tren also raises my libido.



thanks for the info.  I guess I'm just lucky w/ tren libido.

I'm skeptical of supplements though, including coQ10.  I rehab heart patients and see this a lot.  They try to come off of their bp meds with coQ 10 and always have to go back to their real meds.  Or, they just choose to have hypertension because they don't want the meds.  

Tren hypertension could be different, and maybe coq10 works for it, but my experience has been that it doesn't do anything for my patients.  Same thing for glucosamine.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> thanks for the info.  I guess I'm just lucky w/ tren libido.
> 
> I'm skeptical of supplements though, including coQ10.  I rehab heart patients and see this a lot.  They try to come off of their bp meds with coQ 10 and always have to go back to their real meds.  Or, they just choose to have hypertension because they don't want the meds.
> 
> Tren hypertension could be different, and maybe coq10 works for it, but my experience has been that it doesn't do anything for my patients.  Same thing for glucosamine.


CQ-10 has real evidence on Pubmed for lowering BP. Not sure you could say the same for glucosamine. I also think patients arn't usually as responsible as a bodybuilder when it comes to diet and exercise.

_"Yeah, I'll take my heart meds when I'm on my smoke break eating a egg Mcmuffin w/cheese and extra sausage..._"

Keep in mind your hypertension may also be related to water retention/weight gain due to using aas as well. Anyway, if you want to see actual studies on CQ-10 and BP I will dig them up for you.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 31, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> CQ-10 has real evidence on Pubmed for lowering BP. Not sure you could say the same for glucosamine. I also think patients arn't usually as responsible as a bodybuilder when it comes to diet and exercise.
> 
> _"Yeah, I'll take my heart meds when I'm on my smoke break eating a egg Mcmuffin w/cheese and extra sausage..._"
> 
> Keep in mind your hypertension may also be related to water retention/weight gain due to using aas as well. Anyway, if you want to see actual studies on CQ-10 and BP I will dig them up for you.



I know you're a busy guy, but I would love to see those studies when you have time.  Thanks for taking the time.

I'm curious which population the studies are done on, and if my patients are just too far along with CAD that CO q10 just isn't enough for their level of disease.  My patients are mostly post bypass, Valve repair/replacement, cardiomyopathy, or congestive heart failure.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I know you're a busy guy, but I would love to see those studies when you have time.  Thanks for taking the time.
> 
> I'm curious which population the studies are done on, and if my patients are just too far along with CAD that CO q10 just isn't enough for their level of disease.  My patients are mostly post bypass, Valve repair/replacement, cardiomyopathy, or congestive heart failure.



Here is one of several I have seen. Use the search feature at Pubmed for more.
Treatment of essential hypertension with coe... [Mol Aspects Med. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Here is one of several I have seen. Use the search feature at Pubmed for more.
> Treatment of essential hypertension with coe... [Mol Aspects Med. 1994] - PubMed - NCBI



Most of these patients saw a drop in bp after 1-6 months of therapy.  This wouldn't be beneficial for someone needing to keep bp under control while on tren though.  My bp is normal w/o tren.


----------



## nick52 (Sep 1, 2011)

very new to the forum and now just starting first cycle just test -e ive thought about adding tren-e around weeks 6-12 so this information is so in depth its great seems any questions i have are also being asked so i can always find the answers im looking for thanks guys


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Most of these patients saw a drop in bp after 1-6 months of therapy.  This wouldn't be beneficial for someone needing to keep bp under control while on tren though.  My bp is normal w/o tren.


I use CQ-10 year around myself. If you are looking for a study with Tren and CQ-10 there isn't one though.

Here's a shorter trial;

Coenzyme Q10 improves blood pressure and gly... [Eur J Clin Nutr. 2002] - PubMed - NCBI

There are many studies showing this effect in a variety of populations. If you use the search feature on Pubmed you will see a huge number of different actual studies.


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I use CQ-10 year around myself. If you are looking for a study with Tren and CQ-10 there isn't one though.
> 
> Here's a shorter trial;
> 
> ...



good info, thanks.  I'm not doubting you, you seem like an objective person.  

I'm just wondering about the efficacy of using it only while you're on tren, since you're usually only on for about 6-8 weeks, and the majority of the studies are for a much longer time period.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 1, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> good info, thanks.  I'm not doubting you, you seem like an objective person.
> 
> I'm just wondering about the efficacy of using it only while you're on tren, since you're usually only on for about 6-8 weeks, and the majority of the studies are for a much longer time period.


CQ-10 has several positive effects so I see it more as a daily supplement all year long not a short term sup. As far as study length I have seen them as short as 4 weeks with positive effects to BP. Here is a meta-analysis;

Systematic review of effect of coenzyme Q10 in ph... [Biofactors. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

_CoQ10 IN HYPERTENSION. We identified eight published trials of CoQ10 in  hypertension. Altogether in the eight studies the mean decrease in  systolic blood pressure was 16 mm Hg and in diastolic blood pressure, 10  mm Hg. Being devoid of significant side effects CoQ10 may have a role  as an adjunct or alternative to conventional agents in the treatment of  hypertension._


----------



## exphys88 (Sep 1, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> CQ-10 has several positive effects so I see it more as a daily supplement all year long not a short term sup. As far as study length I have seen them as short as 4 weeks with positive effects to BP. Here is a meta-analysis;
> 
> Systematic review of effect of coenzyme Q10 in ph... [Biofactors. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> _CoQ10 IN HYPERTENSION. We identified eight published trials of CoQ10 in  hypertension. Altogether in the eight studies the mean decrease in  systolic blood pressure was 16 mm Hg and in diastolic blood pressure, 10  mm Hg. Being devoid of significant side effects CoQ10 may have a role  as an adjunct or alternative to conventional agents in the treatment of  hypertension._



Wow, that's a significant drop, especially diastolic.  Thanks.


----------



## BigBird (Sep 2, 2011)

The "love/hate" reference sums it up best.  I have always had a "crush" on Tren but want to bitch-slap it sometimes as well, lol.  All you Tren users can identify I'm sure!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 4, 2011)

BigBird said:


> The "love/hate" reference sums it up best.  I have always had a "crush" on Tren but want to bitch-slap it sometimes as well, lol.  All you Tren users can identify I'm sure!


Yup, Tren needs to be used with respect. Doses do not typically need to be very high for it to work well especially when stacked with a good Testosterone.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 9, 2011)

*Euro-Pharmacies* Trenbolone Acetate has zero turbidity and zero oxidative color. This Trenbolone product looks quite pure. Many times when the Trenbolone hormone is over heated for sterilization it causes the solution to turn a darker color. This oxidation may contain some impurities. Looking at the EP Tren there is no oxidation of hormone.


----------



## hypno (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW more great knowledge shared by Heavy again. One day I hope to know some percentage of what you are talking about but I think that day is still far off. Thank you though, another great write up for me and all to learn from!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice write up HI.


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 29, 2011)

nice post!


----------



## Sp250 (Oct 29, 2011)

Makes me wanna jump on the tren train even more now! One day.....can't wait


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 5, 2014)

This is exactly what I've been looking for. Thanks


----------

